# No-Hackle Potato Chip Fly



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those fussy browns on the Green love this one.

No-Hackle Potato Chip Fly:









Ah......it's the tan thingie on the right.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Potato Chip Fly*

I bet that would work up in Island Park at Big Springs! :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Potato Chip Fly*



GaryFish said:


> I bet that would work up in Island Park at Big Springs! :wink:


Yes it does. Good eye Gary, you are familiar with those fussy trout up there too.

As a matter of fact the guy that tied the first one while up there this past June on a TU outing. His was "dill pickle". This is my version, a simple "Lays". I do one in BBQ, but I only catch uneducated rainbows on it.

I'll write up the recipe later, igottgo2wrk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah....I'm not kidding.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen stranger things catch fish. I don't doubt it would work. Looks kind of like the same concept as the flesh flies people use in Alaska. Matching the hatch is much more than bugs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Straight, simple, to-the-point. Nice!
> 
> I love potato chips.


Browns love potato chips too. Potato chips are inherent to the summer "rubber hatch" of tourists.

Hackle is confusing. Do you wrap it twice? three times? clockwise; counter-clockwise? Do the bristles face north?

I'm leaving it out.

Eyegottagit2wurk.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Potato Chip Fly*



wyogoob said:


> I do one in BBQ, but I only catch uneducated rainbows on it.


That's down right low right there! :wink:

Awesome post, goob! Can't wait to tie some of those bad boys up!!!


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I have actually "hooked" fish on strike indicators at the Green. Although I have had other fish in other waters jump at my strike indicator, the Green River is the only place where I actually "hooked" some fish - meaning, the fish took it in its mouth and held onto it and I actually fought the fish for it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a piece of chamois, used to straighten leaders.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

That's the one fly I've forgotten to tie for my trip to the Green this weekend.

Thanks for the reminder!

Nice tie btw


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

the fish in the Portneuf river that runs thru downtown Lava Hot Springs ID will take all the popcorn thrown of the bridge to them


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I have another good idea. Make a fly that looks like power bait with corn in it.   
I am j/k but really I bet that fly works well. One day me and my dad were floating the Green and it was slow fishing. We stopped for lunch and threw our dry sandwich bread in the river and it was a feeding frenzy. We might of put some on a big wooly bugger but I cant remember. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> No-Hackle Potato Chip Fly


Is that the Lays or Pringles tie? Would it be considered chumming if you seasoned it with salt and vinegar?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ynotkid said:


> .......................................
> ..........We might of put some on a big wooly bugger but I cant remember. :roll: :roll:


What?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesse Higgins said:


> > No-Hackle Potato Chip Fly
> 
> 
> Is that the Lays or Pringles tie? Would it be considered chumming if you seasoned it with salt and vinegar?


It's the Lays.

Addition of salt and vinegar chumming?.....................take it someone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dockrot said:


> the fish in the Portneuf river that runs thru downtown Lava Hot Springs ID will take all the popcorn thrown of the bridge to them


There are different versions a popcorn fly. Here's one:
http://www.yagersflies.com/rapobacafly.html

They all have hackle, fur, and other complicated thingies that just confuse fish, especially trout on the Green.


----------

